# Live cover breeding vs. AI



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This came up on my personal facebook and I just wondered what GSD breeders thought. I can totally understanding doing AI to collect a dog and ship semen because the distance makes it impossible for a live cover (financially impossible, I mean). But what about doing AIs for other reasons like the bitch won't allow the male to mount, the male has no interest, etc? I guess my feeling is that if the animals won't mate (either from lack of interest, too aggressive towards each other, etc) that should be a Darwin Award and they aren't used for breeding. I was made aware that there are certain dog breeds that rarely if ever mate normally. I find this rather odd, and more specifically if the male dog showed no interest in breeding I wonder if there is any correlation to other behaviors or weaknesses in the dog?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I had a very low stationed male that people kept sending tall bitches too. We sometimes had to do AI's to even get the breeding, but it wasn't for lack of trying.


----------

